# Eastern Red cedar bow (now with pics)



## bam_bam (Apr 20, 2008)

Finished up a ERC bow this morning its pulling bout 64Lb @ my draw lenght (guesstimation, its pretty stout) I will post some pics as soon as camera batteries charge . I made it from a sapling so it is almost all sap wood.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks good, bam bam!


----------



## GAnaturalist (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks like it was difficult. I have a cedar self bow that I bought. It was backed with maple. I has a lot of red wood in it. Nice work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2008)

Mighty nice lookin` bow, Bam Bam!


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 21, 2008)

GAnaturalist said:


> That looks like it was difficult. I have a cedar self bow that I bought. It was backed with maple. I has a lot of red wood in it. Nice work.



cedar is actually a pleasure to work with, its fairly soft and shavings fly off like a dream. Actually if your not careful you can take too much wood off before you realize it. Now saying that the problem with cedar is finding a straight peice without too many knots in it. Thanks for the complements guys. Now i just hope it dont explode on me.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 21, 2008)

great lookin' bow ya made there Bam Bam ....

I like it ......


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks nuge, I really like this one. Its got a couple places on the back that kinda make me krenge(i guess thats how you spell it...lol) when i draw it so i may try a backing on it just to be safe. You worked on the hickory stave anymore????


----------



## Al33 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks really good Chris! Hope she holds together for you.


----------



## droptine20 (Apr 21, 2008)

i see a stick ,,wheres the bow?=D


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice work Bam Bam

Ken


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 30, 2008)

fine looking bow,,,,,good job


----------



## Redbow (May 13, 2008)

Thats a great looking ERC bow! I just finished one on May 2nd out of the same wood! Mine pulls about 50# @ 26 inches according to my scales.

I like working with cedar is very easy on the rasp and my arms are arthritic! First one I made out of ERC broke! I would recommend putting the bow on the tillering stick with a pulley attatched to test it! 

Bam Bam. If you have bathroom scales just set your tillering stick on the scales,,zero them, then put the bow on the tillering stick and push down on the bow string inch by marked out inch as it is marked on the tillering post. Watch the scales as you push down and you can get a rough idea of what your bow is pulling! My new bow is 68 inches long and I stopped pulling it at 26 inches! 

Nice work. I like it...Hope you can use it for years to come!


----------



## bam_bam (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Redbow, all i have is digital scales and i dont know if they will work....guess i need to get off my butt and try it. I have dyed it black with red tips since those pics


----------



## Redbow (May 13, 2008)

The digital scales should work for you..If you don't have a tillering stick u can go online and get the diagram for making one! Its simple and easy to do. 

actually I think the digital scales might just be more accurate then my spring ones! Care to post a pic of your bow since u dyed it?


----------



## bam_bam (May 13, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## Redbow (May 13, 2008)

Hey thanks bam bam,,,I like it,,very pretty...

I am gonna start working on another one soon. I guess I got the bow making bug pretty bad.....


----------

